# Seiko 5 1970'S



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got this little beast of the dreaded bay,works great.It is on a poor quality strap.

what do you lot think,is it worth Â£18?????????


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

danboy said:


> Just got this little beast of the dreaded bay,works great.It is on a poor quality strap.
> 
> what do you lot think,is it worth Â£18?????????


hi yes very good for Â£18.00 how much was P&P all the best woody77 and welcome to the forum to.


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

woody77 said:


> danboy said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this little beast of the dreaded bay,works great.It is on a poor quality strap.
> ...


just under Â£18 inc p&p.think i won the auction for Â£14.99 and the total price inc p&p was Â£17 somthing.keeps good time and power reserve seems good,what strap do you think would look the part...danboy


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Methinks you got yourself a real bargain there! Congratulations... sometimes the bay comes up with some real bargains, makes me almost like it.

I said almost....


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice looking watch - you've done well there! :thumbsup:

How about either a nice stainless oyster bracelet or a nice chunky leather with stitching to match the second hand? (and a nice brushed buckle or deployment)

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Retronaut said:


> Nice looking watch - you've done well there! :thumbsup:
> 
> How about either a nice stainless oyster bracelet or a nice chunky leather with stitching to match the second hand? (and a nice brushed buckle or deployment)
> 
> ...


Nice one Rich,like the idea of a leather strap with stitching same as second hand,,,,soz for delay in reply,not checked this post recently


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone know how to date this watch,being told 1970 but how can i know for definately.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

danboy said:


> Does anyone know how to date this watch,being told 1970 but how can i know for definately.


Getting the decade can sometimes be a little tricky, I have seen many Seiko's advertised as 1970's when actually they are 1980's, Google the model number, search around until you get a feel for them, there are no shortcuts really / post it up on here & we will try to assist

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice buy definately worth the purchase price , as mentioned it will look a treat on an oyster bracelet.

With the crown at 4 o clock i would guess its a 6309 movement ( the first set of numbers on the back denote the movement no ) which i would think puts it more early 80s than 70s


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

screw down back reads=s/s 6119-8490 water resistant.and also 191710 japan A


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

danboy said:


> screw down back reads=s/s 6119-8490 water resistant.and also 191710 japan A


The 6119 are deffo early 1970's , some late 1960's , the 2nd hand also looks 1970's great find

so its Sept 1971.

1 for 1971 9 for Sept

cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------

